# FS: red head geos chilliwack



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

SOLD please close


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Ill take all, can you deliver to north van?


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have any way of delivering so they are pick up only


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

up........


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

If someone could pick these guys up by friday I will sell them all for $40


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture of the beautiful fish will help speed up the process 

Good luck


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

here is a pic


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

*geo's*

Free bump, I got 10 from that same order. Really good size and healthy fish!! Too bad you have to let them go.... Only if I had another tank.....

good luck


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance, but do these end up looking like this?










Or what do they end up looking like?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Actual photos of the parents in post #2
Cheers!!
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-$2-geophagus-tapajo-fry-victoria-3712/


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, still available


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i pm'd u about 10 last night, i would be able to pick them up. let me know!


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

Sold please close


----------

